# Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki- skinny disease?



## Iain Sutherland (3 Aug 2013)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone knows how i should go about treating skinny disease in a couple of dwarf chain loaches i have.  They were smaller than the others when i bought them thinking i would fatten them up but they are continuing to waste away, still active and not at deaths door by any means but clearly unwell.
One concern would be that i have 90 odd amanos in the tank so ideally an invert friendly solution otherwise ill have to try to catch them...

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Aug 2013)

Can you maybe take out the skinny ones and treat separately in a hospital tank? I am not sure what would be safe for shrimp and treat skinny disease.
The possible medication I've heard about depending on what exactly is causing the skinny disease is something like JBL spirohexol or Levamisole Hydrochloride. You've probably seen this article below on levamisole H. At least it claims it doesn't harm inverts("_It does not harm the bio-filter, plants, invertebrates or uninfected fish.")_
Levamisole Hydrochloride — Loaches Online


----------



## Christian Walker (3 Aug 2013)

I reckon it would be better to take them out if you can but sidi's are notoriously quick when it comes to catching them.  A BIG net often helps.
Good luck, as these are one of my favourite fish.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Aug 2013)

thanks for the info there, have been looking at levamisole over the last few days along with a couple of other de wormers.   Seems a hospital tank is necessary, wouldn't like to lose all my amanos but catching monki's is not going to be easy!
think i will order some in the next few days and then treat when im back of my hols, i think they should be ok until then.
Have you used levamisole before?
cheers


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Aug 2013)

I haven't used levamisole myself, but from what I read it pretty much covers everything and whatever it doesn't, praziquantel does, so on paper it seems like a good start.


----------



## plantbrain (4 Aug 2013)

You need to simply feed them more and more frequently. I've had dozens of of them come in, only to fatten up and do well nicely later on.

Brine, RCS culls, feed 2-4x a day.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Aug 2013)

plantbrain said:


> You need to simply feed them more and more frequently. I've had dozens of of them come in, only to fatten up and do well nicely later on.
> 
> Brine, RCS culls, feed 2-4x a day.


 

that sounds like a good way to deal with it tom, trouble is that the barbs take most of the food before the loaches get a look in, so i have to feed fairly large portions a couple of times a day already.  You have any suggestions for a sinking food?  Ive tried a few different plec wafers but the loaches dont show much interest.


----------



## Christian Walker (4 Aug 2013)

Small sinking catfish pellets would probably be good for loaches.  Aquarian do them I think but no doubt other brands too.  If you can feed stuff that stays up top or sinks slowly, to keep the barbs occupied, at one end of the tank and then feed fast sinking small pellets at the same time, it would give the loaches time to get to it   You may find turning off your filter for the duration of feeding makes it easier to ensure you get the food to where you want it too


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Aug 2013)

New era catfish pellets, hikari sinking wafers(orange pack) and tetra prima. 
My dennisonii seem to prefer sinking food over floating food and will dive to bottom to get it The tetra food keeps them busy while the loaches feed on the faster sinking foods. I stopped feeding floating food to my fish to give bottom feeders a bigger meal


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Aug 2013)

As above. I too feed small pellets to my cories and loaches so everyone gets a bite to eat. Otherwise the more competitive ones just steal the bigger pellets and smaller shier ones just stay away.  New Life spectrum offers all types and sizes of pellets as well.


----------



## plantbrain (4 Aug 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> that sounds like a good way to deal with it tom, trouble is that the barbs take most of the food before the loaches get a look in, so i have to feed fairly large portions a couple of times a day already. You have any suggestions for a sinking food? Ive tried a few different plec wafers but the loaches dont show much interest.


 

You need to figure out a way to get them the food, turkey baster with brine, put the food in the caves, feed them at night etc.


----------

